# Is This A New Training Method?



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I have not had a puppy since 2007 and came across a kennel that breeds and trains German Shepherds called Von Weatherspoon on FB. I noticed how the dogs looked up at the trainer like they adored him. I have seen this before in videos and in person. I always thought this was because the dogs loved their trainer and been envious of this behavior. The first time I saw this was in the obedience ring. Anyway, I found some training videos online by Nate Schoemer. Nate used the terminology: engagement, luring and condition re-enforcing. While training the puppy, the dog watches the trainer every second. Is this method of training relatively new? I noticed that the dogs in all the videos I have seen are rewarded with a treat also. Is this why the dogs are constantly watching the trainer?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Some dogs naturally focus on their handler. Most you see are probably conditioned through rewarding focus on the handler with treats.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Bearshandler said:


> Some dogs naturally focus on their handler. Most you see are probably conditioned through rewarding focus on the handler with treats.


Is this something that has been around for a long time or have I just been ignorant of this? I want my next dog to do this so when I go looking for a dog trainer, what do I ask for? Is there a name for this method?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

DHau said:


> Is this something that has been around for a long time or have I just been ignorant of this? I want my next dog to do this so when I go looking for a dog trainer, what do I ask for? Is there a name for this method?


It's not new. It started in earnest when operant conditioning / marker / clicker training worked its way from trick trainers into sport training. There isn't a thing to ask for really other than if the trainer uses marker training. You can do it yourself in short order.

Dog looks at you.
CLICK
Reward.

Repeat a lot. 

Like BH said earlier, some dogs do it naturally. Here is a video of a dog I trained to watch me and a puppy that does it naturally out on an adventure with me. The outcome is pretty similar.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DHau said:


> Is this something that has been around for a long time or have I just been ignorant of this? I want my next dog to do this so when I go looking for a dog trainer, what do I ask for? Is there a name for this method?


It's something that's been around a long time and someone is marketing it with all the right terms. Find a balanced trainer and work for a more "competition" type training and you'll have this.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja is usually looking at me and the reason she often runs into obstacles


----------

